# MRV with HR10-250 & THD?



## solsurfer (Mar 17, 2003)

I recently cancelled DirecTV and switched to Verizon FIOS. I went out and got a new Tivo HD for the living room, but I still have several DirecTivo HR10-250 boxes laying around. I'm wondering if there is any way to put a newer version of the software on them so that I can use them as a conduit to watch the shows sitting on the TivoHD? No need to record, just MRV.

Thanks!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No, for there isn't an new version for that box, and MRV on the Standalone models works very different from the older MRV version on the DirecTV TiVos.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

You could move them from the TiVo HD to the PC, then use something like tivoserver to move them from the PC to the HR10-250. But it wouldn't be a completely automated process.


----------



## solsurfer (Mar 17, 2003)

classicsat said:


> No, for there isn't an new version for that box, and MRV on the Standalone models works very different from the older MRV version on the DirecTV TiVos.


I swapped in a bigger hard drive into the Tivo HD and still have the original drive. No chance of swapping that drive into the hr10?


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Not without a completely new software install. The OS version used for the Tivo HD is different than the one used for the HR10-250 and they are not interchangeable.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

solsurfer said:


> I swapped in a bigger hard drive into the Tivo HD and still have the original drive. No chance of swapping that drive into the hr10?


No.

The HR10-250 uses PATA IDE drives. The TiVoHD uses SATA drives.

There are adapters for PATA/SATA, but if the HR10-250 is working, I would recommend leaving it alone.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Just wondering if there is any new information on converting HR10's into dummy MRV extension boxes for use with subbed TivoHD or Tivo Premiers.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

parzec said:


> Just wondering if there is any new information on converting HR10's into dummy MRV extension boxes for use with subbed TivoHD or Tivo Premiers.


I don't see why it couldn't be done, but you'd have to use a PC as an intermediary. I don't think it's possible to go directly between the two boxes even if they were both hacked.

If you wanted to set it up to use the PC in-between, it wouldn't be that difficult. You could use kmttg to automatically transfer/convert recordings from the TivoHD, and then use tyffmpeg/Movieloader to send then to the HR10-250. I had a similar setup for awhile, except I was using an HTPC to record from and not a TivoHD.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

whitepelican said:


> I don't see why it couldn't be done, but you'd have to use a PC as an intermediary. I don't think it's possible to go directly between the two boxes even if they were both hacked.
> 
> If you wanted to set it up to use the PC in-between, it wouldn't be that difficult. You could use kmttg to automatically transfer/convert recordings from the TivoHD, and then use tyffmpeg/Movieloader to send then to the HR10-250. I had a similar setup for awhile, except I was using an HTPC to record from and not a TivoHD.


Thanks for outlining the procedure you used -- seems like it should do what I want it to do if there is that level of automation in the transfer of video between the devices. Does kmttg manage the shows transferred to the PC in a way that keeps the PC's hard drive from filling up or do I have to manually delete shows from the PC? It would be nice to be able to set it and forget it, but your solution still sounds useful enough to get started zippering one of my HR10's. Thanks.


----------

